# Anong meron dyan sa likod mo...



## moonvalley090

Anong meron dyan sa likod mo bakit mo tinatago

Can you help me translate this? 

Thanks


----------



## MarFish

"What's that behind you, why are you hiding it?"


----------



## moonvalley090

MarFish said:


> "What's that behind you, why are you hiding it?"




Thanks MarFish.


----------

